# roach backs



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Some poodles do have roachy backs. Generally these are slight, though I have seen some doozies in the pet population (puppy mill/pet shop especially). Many times, a young puppy will have a slight roach to its back which will level out with age and weight gain. Most poodles will appear to have a roach back when they are nervous and insecure in footing. They will arch up their backs, especially in the bath tub. So you may think you have a roachy dog but when they relax and you get them stacked right, they are fine. When you stack, make sure you pully the back feet so that the toes are about under the edge of the rump. The head should be up high and push back on it slightly to level the back, and push the tail up and forward. If you still feel an arch, could be a little roachy. But again depending on age it might level out with age and maturity.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Mercury's Mom said:


> How common is it for a spoo to have a roach back? Is that something which could develope as they grow? Is it something that could run in a line? I have seen sever sway backed spoos around here, but only one roach back. My boys' cousin has to go to the chiro once or twice a month or else her roached back gets worse. Her owners say the reason she has a roach back is because she got stepped on by a zebra as a pup but I wonder if it's truly just in the line.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like Mercury's spine is convexed but sometimes not. I don't think it's just how he stands either because I have stacked him to check. Maybe I'm doing that wrong? When Merc was at the vet last I had him check it but the vet didn't really seem to take me very seriously. I think he thinks I am just one of those fussy dog parents. Perhaps I am, but that's my right, right? He has a nice square line most of the time...but sometimes that back of his just doesn't look right. It's really hard to tell just with my eye though because he isn't shaved down. Am I just being silly? I'm positive his back was perfectly streight a month ago, but Im not sure anymore. His tail looks set to low, could that be related?


I'm sorry... but... A ZEBRA?! Random!

And now, back to your regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

omg spencer 
XDDD
I was totally thinking the same thing!!!

we thought elphie had a roach back but the vet told us there wasn't anything to worry about...so we shall see v.v;


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Yep, a zebra. My boys' cousin was born and raised untill adopted in a stable where a zebra stallion was also living. They breeders breed their zebra to donkeysfor hollywood or something like that. They also breed a buffalo to cows for beefalow (sp?) meat.

I really hope Mercury doesn't really have a roach back. The time I really notice it is when Im brushing him so maybe he humps his back when Im brushing him.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I arch (hump) my back when I'm lucky enough to get it scratched by hubby or daughter!!! Aaaahhhhhh that feels so GOOOOD! :lol:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Last time I was in Austin (Dripping Springs actually), Zebra seemed to be the new "it" lawn ornament/pet. I saw several yards/pastures full of them. Just one more reason why I love the area, the people are out there. I also saw one property w/ elk; boy are they gorgeous animals. 

Does the chiro help the dog? I know a person w/ Cockers and one has/had back issues. The chiro/accupressurist has really helped.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

check out this thread too: http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=2886


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

The chiro apparently really helps with her back. If they miss a visit she hunches her back even more from pain. Poor girl. The chiro sees both dogs and people. MoonCakes is about 5 and has had to go since they got her. She is a huge beautiful silver girl.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Topline issues (roach/sway) are usually genetic structural faults. i.e They breed through down a line. I don't think the zebra made a difference. 

Bodies change as a dog grows and matures. I would not be too worried about Mercury's topline until he finishes growing. Even then, does it matter? Unless it is extreme, it should not impact his quality of life.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

MoonCake's back is quite painful to her when she goes without being seen by the chiro. The more piainful it is, the more her back arches. When she got stepped on by the zebra as a pip it really messed up her back.

As long as Mercury's back doesn't hurt him not having a flat back won't really bother me much, but I do think we all want our dogs to look as sound as possible. One of the things that drew me to spoos in the first place is their beauty after all. Of course I will love him no matter what and want to learn as much about him as possible, including any faults. I want to learn everything I can for my boys sake and for any future show prospect I may have. I am begining to think he is just arching has back voluntarily, but time will tell.


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Puppies almost ALWAYS arch their backs when getting groomed. No worries.


----------

